# Stephen T. Davis



## cih1355 (Jul 21, 2007)

Has anyone read any of the works by Stephen T. Davis? I started reading his book, _Christian Philosophical Theology_, and it is good so far.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 23, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> Has anyone read any of the works by Stephen T. Davis? I started reading his book, _Christian Philosophical Theology_, and it is good so far.



Many years ago, I read his book on either the Trinity or the Doctrine of God (I've forgotten which, it's been so long). But I *do* remember being impressed with it, as it was quite good. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## cih1355 (Aug 4, 2007)

Davis says that the reason why some people deny that God exists is that they have a spiritual problem. Their hearts are hard. There is more than enough evidence that God exists. They have no excuse for not believing that God exists. Davis defends the incarnation and the bodily resurrection of Christ. He holds to a version of the Social Theory of the Trinity called Perichoretic Monotheism. He holds to Kenotic Christology, which I disagree with.


----------

